# Turquoise?



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get small Terquoise for a mesquite table. Just bought some fine Inlace from Turtle feather but they didn't have any of the peble type. Found some on line at 50.00 per lb (dime and smaller )but wanted to check.Is that a good price?


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Just a thought, if you haven't looked already you might look at a jewlery making catalog or place online. Also found this:

**Mar. 9, Houston, TX - Rings & Things.* Wholesale Bead Show. Holiday Inn Southwest, 11160 Southwest Freeway. Noon-4 p.m. 800-366-2156, www.rings-things.com.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://collectibles.search.ebay.com/turquoise_Rough-for-Cabbing_W0QQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfclZ3QQfgtpZQQfromZR2QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQlopgZQQsacatZ4841QQsaprchiZQQsaprcloZQQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs

Might check this link on Ebay..Looks like most of assortments are about 40 bucks for a half pound buy it now price so your 50/lb sounds pretty good.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I've got a few hole to fill.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

there's a vendor at the rodeo selling mesquite pieces with inset turquise, arrowheads, spur pieces and etc...

post up some pics when you finish!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea, he had some nice pieces. Crazy what people will pay for a chunk of sanded wood.I'll post some photos when I get finished.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> there's a vendor at the rodeo selling mesquite pieces with inset turquise, arrowheads, spur pieces and etc...
> 
> post up some pics when you finish!


The vendor is Mesquite Wood Gallery. Robert, Carlos and Flora Lerma. [email protected]

They have some beautiful stuff but it ain't sheep. He quoted me $400.00 for a 16" X 40" X 3" oiled Mesquite tabletop. I still may buy it because their work is real nice.


----------

